# now what do I think



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

going through a separation as you all know.
separation agreement is all signed, banking issues taken care of and hubby is moving out when he finds a place that is suitable. 
He is very confused as to what his plan is but I told him he needs to figure it all out without dragging me into his confusion(he has had an affair as well)
I have decided to book a place in Florida for the whole month of March, just to decompress from all this havoc my life now seems to be in......(I live in Canada so should be great, a little sunshine and golf) I will be alone for the first 10 days and I'm driving down as well.
He now wants to know if he can come as well and drive me down and then fly back....Why??
He said he is worried about my safety on the 2 day drive....
I told him he could come down if he wanted but I don't really know why he wants to go with someone he is planning on leaving........
It's a 2 bedroom place and he does have a friend who plays for the Tampa Bay Lightning hockey team he could spend some time, maybe that's his motivation.
I think my husband is in the middle of a mid life crisis a lot of what he does now makes no sense.....
any thoughts????


----------



## TempTime (Jan 31, 2010)

Well... not sure what to make of it...
maybe he is truly not sure he wants your marriage to be over....
leaves you in a quandry, for sure.


----------

